# Someone please help me with this question!!!



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

How in the H*LL does it go from warm, sunny, 48 degrees to freezing, windy, -35 below windchill in 48 hours?!?!?!

WOW, it just amazes me


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

North Dakota.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Dont you love it Avery!?!?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

wow, scratch that, now its -47 windchill.

Im pretty sure my cars not gonna start even though i plugged it in!!!!

And yes sapper, ofcourse i love it!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

just as i suspected, DIDN'T START!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :******:


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

48 hours?? In central MN it was 35 at 5 p.m. yesterday..........6 a.m. today...........-6 with a -35 windchill...........can you say cold front??


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Cutbank MT dropped 59 degrees in air temp in a 24 hr time period. It was -15 at 3PM there yesterday. Was 44 the day before.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

how about in a couple hours?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Avery, it was like 12 hours. 37 and sunny at 5 P.M. here and below FFFFFRRREEEZZINg when I woke up!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

well whatever it was, it was fricken ridiculous!!!

My car will still not start even after trying to jump it multiple times!!!! :******:

Any secrete to getting it started besides buying a new battery????


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Plug it in..(hopefully it has a block heater)
Throw some HEET in the gas tank..
Last resort...Tow truck & Heated Garage..

A new battery shouldn't make a difference if it wont start by jumping it.

I feel for you, I hate cold weather vehicle problems.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I was outside last night when the front came through and it must have dropped 30 degrees in a hour


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Windchill factor of -70, at work last night. Five minutes outside was more than enough!
Burrrrrrrrl


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> Throw some HEET in the gas tank..


That is and ********* tale. Being for many years there is at least 10% ethynol on the gas in the winter per Govt regulation, it evaporates any excess moisture in the gas tank, so it is not needed. Yet the parts co keep selling it, why? Because suckers keep buying it.

I cold weather, it is advised to keep at least a 1/2 tank of gas as there is less condensation in the tank, so less moisture.

As mentioned, may have to get it into a warm garage or wait for above zero temps.

This is the time of year that I am glad I do not live in ND, I see that cold tongue of air coming down out of the high artic on the weather maps over the NE 2/3 of ND, and am thankful I am 15 degrees warmer than they are.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

averyghg said:


> My car will still not start even after trying to jump it multiple times!!!! :ticked:
> 
> Any secrete to getting it started besides buying a new battery????


I feel for ya Mac. It took me 2 1/2 hours to get the gf's car running the other morning after the blistering windy night. I tried jumping it for an hour and then I plugged it in for an hour (3 ext cords across the street) and just barely got it going after that. Surprised the starter lasted after my frustration that morning. :eyeroll:

The wind was blowing right into the engine compartment all night and that doesn't help matters.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> That is and ********* tale. Being for many years there is at least 10% ethynol on the gas in the winter per Govt regulation, it evaporates any excess moisture in the gas tank, so it is not needed. Yet the parts co keep selling it, why? Because suckers keep buying it.
> 
> I cold weather, it is advised to keep at least a 1/2 tank of gas as there is less condensation in the tank, so less moisture.


Huh??? I'm confused  
If paragraph one is true then why I should I be worried about keeping moisture out of my tank???
Isn't that what heet is used for? Controlling moisture that causes fuel lines to freeze????

I guess I'm one of those suckers..But both of my trucks started this morning.. :wink:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

They say it's going to be the coldest night of the year down in the STP.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

This is why Betsy. AKA my diesel truck sits idol! That thing sucks in the winter!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Well my truck starts everytime so ha


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm in Coeur d' Alene, ID and they closed everything around here as they're getting snow all week.....hopefully it heads STRAIGHT west so we get some!

And why the system is at it, drop a couple feet in the mountains so we can get some drainage into Sakakawea......doesn't hurt to be optimistic. :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

well i finally figure out the deal with my car. I still couldn't get it jumped so i went to put a battery charger on it and wasn't getting any juice out my extension cord. The plug-ins at my apartment were shot. So i found another plugin, charged it for an hour, then pluged my block heater in, and she finally turned over!!!!

Oh and i took dublkluks adivce and put some HEET in it but apparently that stuff doesn't do anything i guess :huh:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I do not use HEET, I do use Isopropal, which will actually disolve ice in the tank and will also work on deisels, just follow the directions and it will help. I only use it when we have a huge deep, hard, freeze like last night, I will also make special trips to the gas station to fill all four vehicles full so that they do not have any or at lease very little air in the tank to help minimize the amount of condensation in the tank. Yes our gas does have 10% ethonal in it, however according to my mechanic that is not enough to actually dissolve ice like Isopropal does, it only helps to reduce the moisture and to increase the octane rating of the gas.

Later JD


----------

